# Que supportent les PowerBook G4 ?



## Onmac (27 Août 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
J'ai un PowerBook G4 786Mo de RAM, DD 20Go processeurs 500MHz PPC.
Il est actuellement sous Mac OS 10.1.2 (Jaguar je crois).
Et je sais qu'il ne support pas Mac OS 10.5 (Léopard) car il faut minimum 867MHz.
Peut-il supporter Mac OS 10.4 (Tiger)?
Peut-on fait un bidoulliage comme avec les iBook G4 en dessous de 800MHz pour Léopard?


----------



## Onmac (27 Août 2010)

Mac OS 10.1 n'est pas jaguar mais puma !


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Août 2010)

Tu dois pouvoir oui. Selon Mactracker tu peux aller jusqu'à 10.4.11.


----------



## Onmac (28 Août 2010)

J'ai essayé avec Tiger, donc je met le CD dans le disque je redémarre en appuyant sur C mais un écran gris avec plein d'écriture, du style "Panic PB CD////;"
et un carré gris avec marqué "appuyer sur power pendant plusieurs seconde ou réinitialiser le système"
Mes CD sont gris sur d'autre forum, on m'a dit qu'il devait être noir es vrai?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

1 - Tu peux installer 10.5 avec Léopard Assist pour les Pré 876 Mhz
2 - CD gris d'une autre machine ? Hmm, il te faut un CD noir de Tiger 10.4


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Août 2010)

CD noir obligatoire. 

Mais Léopard sur un Powerbook? ça risque d'être lent là.


----------



## Onmac (28 Août 2010)

Merci,
je n'ai pas de CD noir.Comment puis-je m'en procuré un?Par qui? Quel prix?
Et oui je sais que Léopard tourne sur G4 comme sur les iMac G5 mais c'est qui c'est long ! 
Sur mon iMac j'ai gardé Léopard.


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Août 2010)

Et bien il faut regarder sur le net, ça m'étonnerait qu'Apple fournisse encore Tiger.


----------



## SadChief (28 Août 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Merci,
> je n'ai pas de CD noir.Comment puis-je m'en procuré un?Par qui? Quel prix?
> Et oui je sais que Léopard tourne sur G4 comme sur les iMac G5 mais c'est qui c'est long !
> Sur mon iMac j'ai gardé Léopard.


Tu peux l'avoir ici  (150 euros)

Encore mieux: ici (100 euros)


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2010)

A 150  c'est un peu cher pour un os certes de qualité mais d'occasion et quelque peu dépassé par les nouveautés de Leopard et Snow Leopard !


----------



## Onmac (29 Août 2010)

Je me suis trompé, sur mon iMac j'ai gardé Tiger, et j'ai essayer le Powerbook d'un amis qui tourne sur Tiger, en effet il est vraiment long !
Finalement je pense gardais Puma !
Quelle bonheur tout de même, j'ai eu des problème d'écran avec ce dernier et depuis la réinstallation de Puma, c'est GENIAL !


----------



## CLUB DES CREATEURS (7 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
après l'installation de la Live box pro, ni l'envoyé de FT, ni une personne qui s'y connaît bien, n'ont résolu le problème : le PB G4 ne réussit pas à se connecter en wifi. Incompatibilité me dit on ... Chez APPLE, au Louvre, ils avaient l'air surpris, mais sans donner de solution. Qui a rencontré ce problème ? et a trouvé une solution ?
j'ai acheté un Mac portable 13" qui fonctionne. 
mon PowerBook G4 (qui date un peu, c'est vrai, mais me rend encore de bons services) fonctionne bien avec un câble de connexion ...
mais j'ai maintenant le problème évoqué par d'autres : les deux machines n'ont pas le même système ...
toute solution sera la bienvenue.
merci,


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2010)

Mot de passe wep sur la livebox ?
t'as bien le "$" devant la série de chiffres et lettres ?


----------

